# When is high court challenge for 6,000 AIB customers commencing?



## zxcvbnm (12 Jun 2019)

Hi Brendan

Obviously as expected, AIB are rejecting all  appeals re the €1,650  - but is there a timeline as to if/when the high court challenge occurs?  

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2019)

Hi zx

There has been a change of strategy or timing here.

The first and simplest step is the Financial Services Ombudsman.   There are a few cases with the Ombudsman at present. 

If the Ombudsman upholds those cases then, everyone else should follow suit. It would be quicker, simpler and free. 

If the Ombudsman rejects those cases, then recourse to the High Court will be necessary. 

Brendan


----------



## coolaboola12 (12 Jun 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi zx
> 
> There has been a change of strategy or timing here.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brendan, Do we have any estimated time frame for the ombudsmans  decision on those cases ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2019)

coolaboola12 said:


> Do we have any estimated time frame for the ombudsmans decision on those cases ?



No. None at all.  They are snowed under at the moment and there is a long queue.






How long before first contact from the Ombudsman ? 


Brendan


----------



## zxcvbnm (12 Jun 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi zx
> 
> There has been a change of strategy or timing here.
> 
> ...



Ok - Thanks - Looks like this will drag on for many months - possibly even a couple of years.  Particularly if the ombudsman rejects the appeal (which is probable given the central bank seems to be siding with the bank)
It would then require getting it lodged with the high court - which will probably take considerable time too.​


----------



## October2019 (12 Jun 2019)

But don’t worry everyone, the longer it drags on the more compensation they will owe us


----------

